# Adding ram question



## toybani

hello.. i have 3x1gb ddr3.. is it wise to add 3x2 or should i choose 3x1 again??


----------



## johnb35

How much memory total are you wanting?   Either way is fine. I believe you would still be in triple channel even though the memory size is different.


----------



## toybani

we have three channels A,B,C


the connection is like this                  A1 , A2 | B1 , B2 | C1 , C2


in the manual it says 

"You may install varying memory sizes in Channel A, Channel B and Channel C. The system maps the total size of the lower-sized channel for the dual-channel or triple-channel configuration. Any excess memory from the higher-sized channel is then mapped for single-channel operation."

so this means that if i have this:

A1 , A2 | B1 , B2 | C1 , C2
2      1     2     1     2    1

i won't lose the triple channel?


----------



## johnb35

If thats the case then you'll need to get all the same size sticks, same speed and same timings.


----------



## toybani

but it says that the system maps the lower sized channel for triple channel,,, not the lower sized dimm.... every channel will have the same size...


----------



## johnb35

Kind of confusing I guess.  Hopefully someone else will reply explaining it better.


----------

